# Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K produ



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

```
<p>TOKYO, April 2, 2015—Canon Inc. announced today that the Company is currently developing a high-zoom-ratio, long-focal-length field zoom lens that realizes exceptional imaging performance for use with 4K-capable broadcast cameras employing 2/3-inch sensors. Canon will exhibit a prototype of the 4K field zoom lens at the 2015 NAB (National Association of Broadcasters) Show, to be held from April 13 to 16 in Las Vegas, Nevada, U.S.A<span id="more-72955"></span></p>
<p>As 4K-resolution content, which traces its beginnings to the movie-production industry, continues to gain ground in the broadcasting industry, initiatives are currently underway to implement 4K broadcasting in countries around the world with an increasing number of professionals making use of equipment supporting 4K production.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The new 4K field zoom lens is being developed as a new model in Canon’s DIGISUPER series of studio and field broadcasting lenses, which have garnered high acclaim from professionals in the industry. In addition to realizing a high level of imaging performance supporting the capture of 4K-resolution video, the new lens will feature specifications and a body size that ensure a high level of operability and ease of use that are on a par with Canon’s HD broadcast lens models, making it ideal for a wide range of applications, including sports and live concert telecasts.</p>
<p>Although details regarding product specifications and pricing are yet to be decided, Canon is aiming to commercialize the 4K field zoom lens in late 2015, positioning it as the first model in the Company’s new UHD-DIGISUPER series of lenses that brings together Canon’s latest optical technologies for use with 4K-capable and other next-generation broadcast cameras. In this way, Canon will continue responding to the needs of a wide range of users by further strengthening its broadcast lens lineup.</p>
```


----------



## unfocused (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*

It's just so sad that Canon can't innovate. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*

Save up lads, every extra $10K will get you a little closer to one of these.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*



Etienne said:


> Save up lads, every extra $10K will get you a little closer to one of these.



hmm..... this lens or Ferrari Enzo.... this lens or Ferrari Enzo....


----------



## Xenol (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*

I wonder if you could stick this on a 1200d for portability XD


----------



## Khnnielsen (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*

So this is for 2/3 inch broadcast cameras, which shoot in 4k? Do they even exist yet? I know that Sony make a camera which produce 4k from a 1/2 inch sensor, but I have never heard of a big ENG styled camera with a 2/3 inch sensor and 4k.


----------



## TeT (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*

all that newfangled goodness will eventually filter down to something usable by the masses..


----------



## Local Hero (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*



Khnnielsen said:


> So this is for 2/3 inch broadcast cameras, which shoot in 4k? Do they even exist yet? I know that Sony make a camera which produce 4k from a 1/2 inch sensor, but I have never heard of a big ENG styled camera with a 2/3 inch sensor and 4k.



There are 4K 2/3" cameras from Sony, Ikegami and Grass Valley.
The Sony and GV haven't quite shipped yet, but are very close.

This lens is big news are there currently are no 4K 2/3" lenses.
Previously the best lens to use was the Canon 95x HD lens for this sot of thing.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*



Local Hero said:


> Khnnielsen said:
> 
> 
> > So this is for 2/3 inch broadcast cameras, which shoot in 4k? Do they even exist yet? I know that Sony make a camera which produce 4k from a 1/2 inch sensor, but I have never heard of a big ENG styled camera with a 2/3 inch sensor and 4k.
> ...



Cool, I didn't know about that, but it won't affect me before they manage to shrink this thing down to a size, so I would actually be able to use it for ENG work.


----------



## cosmopotter (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon developing high-magnification, long-focal-length broadcast field zoom lens supporting 4K p*



Local Hero said:


> Khnnielsen said:
> 
> 
> > So this is for 2/3 inch broadcast cameras, which shoot in 4k? Do they even exist yet? I know that Sony make a camera which produce 4k from a 1/2 inch sensor, but I have never heard of a big ENG styled camera with a 2/3 inch sensor and 4k.
> ...



You missed the most important one - Hitachi:

http://www.gearhousebroadcast.com/blog/2014/09/gearhouse-jumps-into-4k-with-huge-hitachi-uhd-camera-deal-at-ibc2014/

Hitachi has already shipped 50 UHD cameras that use 4 2/3" sensors. Pretty cool if you're in the broadcast industry.


----------

